# Geoff Streames



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Would anyone know the whereabouts of Geoff Streames. Ex R.N. then trained at British School of Telegraphy (renamed London Electronics College) in Penywern Road - Earls Court in 1970-71. Think he went to sea with Zim Line?

He used to live in Barking.

Grateful for any info.

73s for 07.

Steve.


----------



## tam fairweather (Sep 22, 2009)

*Geoffrey Streames*

There is a Geoffery Streames working as a radio op on the Stena Tay drilling rig in Nigeria,i see from ther crewlist that he has just left four his four weeks leave,he lives iun the Philipines.
If its the same one ,he was ex RN and will be in his 60s.
I will send him your details when he gets back.
Cheers Tam Fairweather


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Tam,

Many thanks for the post and info - this could be him. Would appreciate it very much if you could manage to get us in contact - look forward to a future post from you or a PM.

Thanks again,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

The lead given by Tam was a good one - am now in contact with Geoff after 42 odd years.

This site never ceases to amaze me - brilliant.

(Thumb)


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello Matey
I've worked with him out in the North Sea albeit some time ago. (1999)
Think he resides in Aberdeen. His brother Gordon is literally 5nm away on a rig nearby.
Cheers
rgds
Steve


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Steve,
Don't think he resides in Aberdeen now. Have now managed to get in contact with the chap I was looking for.

Cheers,

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------

